# Always secure your load!



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

This poor fella didnt...


----------



## ikandi (Aug 26, 2003)

that'll piss ya off


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (ikandi)*

Silly yuppie,


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

maybe he wanted the inside of his trunk negaro blue


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (NW4KQ driver)*

WHen I let my mom drive my Quantum a bag of salt fell out of the trunk. Good thing no one was behind her. THe problem was my trunk piece is broken that holds the lock and needs to be shut harder inorder for it to lock.


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Always secure your load! (PerL)*

Talk about a bad day.................


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Silly yuppie, 

LMAO so simple yet it says so much








I thought I was pissed when I spilled a cup of coffee in my jetta







I'd jump off a bridge if I did that


----------



## Sharpix (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

Is that an S6 or RS6? look the spoiler...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sharpix)*

Someone at the Norwegian forum said that it was an RS6...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Always secure your load! (PerL)*

D'oh!


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Someone at the Norwegian forum said that it was an RS6...
















In the AudiWorld forums, it said it was a RS6. All Audis come with that $238.00 cargo net...you'd think he'd have sense to have used it...but NOOOOOOO...!


----------



## sassandre (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Someone at the Norwegian forum said that it was an RS6...
















looking at the exhaust & rear grill between them... looks like it!







but I still feel bad for the guy who probably did not even think about it and probably feels pretty pissed at himself... think insurance will cover?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (sassandre)*

I hope not. Insurance should not cover acts of stupidity...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

It is an RS6, the owner himself posted it on the A6/RS6 forum on Audiworld, not really stupidty, those paint can tops are a real bugger to get off, I'd blame the shop he bought he paint from. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
At the end of he day, the guy still o\/\/vz an *RS6*, I'd take it as it is







.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
At the end of he day, the guy still o\/\/vz an *RS6*, I'd take it as it is







.

Me 2! It's not like the paint slows it down, but I'd still be crazy if this happened in my 17 y.o. Audi, not to mention a brand new one!


----------



## vertius (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: Always secure your load! (PerL)*

This is the original post from AW and everyone tore him up







:
Repainting the RS 6 Nogaro (or is it Sprint?) Blue - from the inside
Posted by TheBrit on 2003-09-12 15:31:54
Ever had one of those days? 
I went down to the building site where my house is just being finished off. The decorator told me he had a couple of unused cans of paint that I could have back to take to the store for a refund (can you guess where this is heading?). I didn't really want to have to take them back right then, but he was pretty insistent and I didn't want to rain on his helpfulness parade, so I took the paint cans. 
I had to get off to work in a bit if a hurry to make a meeting, so off I went. I completely forgot about the paint cans in the trunk. Until I went round a tight corner in a hurry and something went "thunk". At first I just thought that something had come adrift in the trunk under the g-forces my performance driving was creating, and after a couple more "thunks" it dawned on me... 
P.S. That colour isn't of my choosing, it's my teenage son's choice for his bedroom. I've nothing against Nogaro (or is it Sprint?) Blue, but I don't think I'd be keen to have my bedroom walls painted in it!


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Always secure your load! (PerL)*

I can say, unequivically that it is an RS6


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Always secure your load! (idrivequattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idrivequattro* »_unequivically


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Always secure your load! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
















Spelling error. Should be: *unequivocally* which means *absolutely, definitely, doubtless, doubtlessly, positively, unquestionably*.
and for the RS6: paint on the carpet is better than panel damage


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Always secure your load! (Orjan)*

My bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I always mispell that that word, and have been using it for about 27 years......well, maybe just as long as I have had a high school education.


----------



## ubercrap (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Always secure your load! (idrivequattro)*

If the man can afford an RS6, it is annoying, but not a disaster.


----------



## A4two.eight (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Always secure your load! (ubercrap)*

SO IT IS AN RS6
DAYYUMNNNN


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Always secure your load! (A4two.eight)*

New trunk carpeting, problem solved. it's not like it got smashed beyond repair or something like that


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Always secure your load! (DubinBuffalo)*

No matter what, that picture is pricless!


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Always secure your load! (snowj7)*

OUCH


----------

